
Hacker Newsletter - 100 issues and 10,000 subscribers - duck
http://www.hackernewsletter.com/squared/
======
krogsgard
This newsletter is fantastic. It's one of the only subscriptions I get in my
inbox that I make sure I read every time. Kale does a great job curating the
best of HN across a variety of categories. Congratulations on 100 issues, and
10,000 subscribers.

------
mootothemax
Congratulations, great stuff!

A quick tip regarding running Twitter contests: always make use of an @reply
or @mention in the text people should tweet. As Twitter's guidelines mention,
otherwise you run the risk of not finding all of the entries:

[https://support.twitter.com/articles/68877-guidelines-for-
co...](https://support.twitter.com/articles/68877-guidelines-for-contests-on-
twitter)

~~~
duck
Thanks for letting me know that... I had no clue about the search filters. I
have a script that collects them, but I guess there is a chance it won't see
all of them so I will work on some new text now!

------
sparknlaunch12
"hacker newsletter is not affiliated with y combinator in any way"

Glad that this is stated on the website. Given the colours and name you may
think they are affiliated?

------
mehulkar
Best newsletter ever. This is how I got into reading HN more frequently.

------
Killswitch
10,001 subscribers now.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
+1 (more subscriber). wish i had discovered this a while ago.. was piecing
through the archives after signing-up just now, already stumbled upon some
great posts i missed.

